

Haskell Platform 2011.2.0.1 is out -- major improvements for Mac users - dons
http://hackage.haskell.org/platform/?2011.2.0.1

======
lepht
I've been tooling around with Haskell for a few months now, and since the
beginning I've been impressed with the incredible amount of polish that goes
into the official distribution.

Maybe my expectations of an 'academic', FP language were low, but the clean,
navigable design of the site, and easy to use package manager, and respect for
the idioms of the various platforms (DMGs and not tar.gz's for Mac OS) show a
regard for aesthetic that that even the 'friendlier' languages like Ruby or
Python should strive for.

~~~
getsat
Orders of magnitude better than this one: <http://perl6.org>

~~~
sigzero
I am now blind. Thank you.

------
nek4life
Perfect. My copy of Learn You a Haskell for Great Good! just arrived today.

~~~
jamesbritt
Mine too. With stickers and stuff.

I've been reading it on my phone and laptop, but having a physical copy makes
it easier to follow, navigate, make notes, etc.

~~~
losvedir
Aw, stickers! Mine came earlier this week, but no stickers. Where'd you get
the book from? I ordered from Amazon because I had a giftcard, but I guess I
missed out on some sweet swag.

~~~
icey
I ordered directly from No Starch Press and got stickers (and a manga
postcard).

~~~
jamesbritt
Same here. There was a discount code on the LYAHFGG site, and it included the
physical book as well as an immediate download of the PDF.

Really a good deal. But the big point for me was the note that the author got
more money that way, too.

Edit: plus manga card, _and_ a 30% discount code.

~~~
telemachos
I'm a sucker for paper+pdf+ebook bundles, which you can usually get from
publishers but not Amazon or B/N. I also like that the author gets more.

It's great that No Starch is setting themselves up as the "quirky" compsci
book publishers (this, Eloquent Javascript, Land of Lisp). Does anyone know
if/when we can expect _Learn You an Erlang for Great Good_ in paper form?

(I'm also amused to see that I'm not the only one who was almost more excited
by the stickers than the book.[1])

[1] <http://twitter.com/#!/telemachus/status/58983940987420673>

------
chc
Can anybody explain what the major improvements for Mac users are? The link is
silent.

~~~
dons
Yep, the GHC release notes describe some important bug fixes (particularly the
XCode 4 issue affected a lot of users):
[http://haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.0.3/html/users_guide/release-7...](http://haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.0.3/html/users_guide/release-7-0-3.html)

------
esmooov
So now that we have <https://github.com/kripken/emscripten> and a reliable
LLVM backend for GHC, has anyone tried compiling Haskell to JavaScript? My
instinct is that the world would explode but I can't be sure.

------
aristidb
It seems like they changed the following since the last version:

GHC 7.0.2 -> 7.0.3 and text 0.11.0.5 -> 0.11.0.6.

So this is a pure bugfix release, as the version number would indicate.

------
necubi
This is much appreciated. I made the mistake of deleting my XCode 3
installation when I installed 4, which ended up breaking GHC compilation.
According to the changelog they've fixed that issue in this release.

------
BasDirks
Today is a good day.

